
TweetNaCl – A crypto library in 100 tweets - zerognowl
https://tweetnacl.cr.yp.to/
======
rotten
Why is it important that the code fit in 100 tweets?

~~~
zerognowl
Possibly because of the old design tenet: _Constraints are good_. I'm not
certain it's entirely for the sake of brevity.

